# Cat mauled pigeon



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Again
Neighbour just given me pidg that she took off her cat. No tail feathers, and most feathers gone on his back. Back quite sore and raw.
Have gently poured salt water over his back, and put him in cage with food and water. 
Read on here that u can give synulox, which i have, how do you administer it please???


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Do you know exactly what kind of Synulox you've got? Are you in the UK perchance?

Pidgey


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah in UK. Have 50 Mg tablets from vet for cat (pink).


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I PMed Cynthia to have a look--she's very familiar with that drug. Do you have any idea what this bird weighs? If not, can you describe its size relative to other pigeons like homers and ferals?

Pidgey


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

It is a young feral, was fully feathered i imagine. Not one of those big strutting ferals, smaller in size, looks youngish. Could weigh it later. Trying to let it settle for a while. Can stand ok and walk about, but not eaten yet


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

If you haven't already done so, please have a look at this thread.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-dove-vital-basic-steps-8822.html

Cindy


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Keep up the supportive care...that is good.

BUT...I hope someone replies very soon with the correct dosage...because you gotta get some meds into that bird ASAP. As you may know, a cat attack will get it's system crawling with bacteria and it will overwhelm the bird quickly, especially if it's a small one....

Is Sinulox and Clavamox the same thing ? I did a thread search and it seems to be (?) I also just did a wesearch and they appear to be the same medication w/ 2 different names.

If so....here is a Clavamox dosage I have been prescribed for a 315g Feral:

Clavamox (125mg/ml suspension): .4 cc 2x/day for 7-10 days.


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Have read the link, thanks, very humid here and room very warm, dont think he will need heat, he is alert, but i need to know how to dose this bird with
the Synulox, time is ticking
Thanks everyone for your replies


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Clavamox, Synulox, Augmentin...all the same medication and dosed based
on the amount of the Amoxicillin strength in the combo med. What do you need to know regarding dosing the bird? How to do it w/the format you have?

fp


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Jane
Dont know if it is the same drug-sorry. also i have it in tablet form. I think you probably crush 1/4 tablet in warm water and syringe down his neck, would this be about right?? How do i make sure i dont choke him?? Is it ok to put in warm water to hopefully melt????
Should i trickle more salt water over the wounds again tonight or shall i let him settle after the drugs. Does he need force feeding today?? He was got off the cat at about 13.00pm now 18.45pm. Will the fluid with the medicine be enough for today. I only have racing pidj food, is this ok???
I feed it to the ferals in the garden.


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Feral pigeon

Yes please


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi ruff72,

If you have the 50mg Synulox that's great. I'll be back in couple of minutes with the dose. I assume you still don't have a weight?

Janet


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

will weigh the bird in a little while and come back is that ok???


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry had to answer the door!!

Right, 50mg tablets, give 1/2 tablet first, then 1/4 tablet twice a day for seven days.

They are quite small so just gently open it's beak with your finger and pop the tablet onto it's tongue and she should swallow it.

Janet


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok Thanks will do that in a mom
Cheers.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Ruff.

The dosage is 125mg per kilo bodyweight, twice a day.

If it is a feral pigeon give it 3/4 of a tablet, if it is a wood pigeon give it a whole tablet, if it is a collared dove give it half a tablet.

Sorry Janet, Pidgey found out that a higher dosage is needed for pigeons, hence my post. Though I have never lost a cat caught pigeon giving the dose that you quoted.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi again,

I wouldn't worry about feeding it tonight, more important that it's hydrated and kept warm and quiet for now. As long as you feel the wound is clean, leave that alone overnight also. We'll see how that looks after it is rested. The antibiotics are the most important thing immediately, lucky you have the right ones! 

Tomorrow you could leave a few seeds around the bird along with a dish of water. Make sure the water dish is at least 1/2 inch deep as they dip their beaks in the water and suck it up, unlike other birds. Watch it to see if it can feed itself, assuming it is an adult or at least fully fledged, otherwise you may have to help with feeding it.

Good luck,

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Ok Cynthia, thanks for that, I was going on the dose I gave the white pigeon.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Ok Cynthia, thanks for that, I was going on the dose I gave the white pigeon.


Yes, I guess it was me that gave you that dose, it was the dose that I was given. 

Cynthia


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Bird weighs some where between 250-300 miligrams, wouldnt keep still long enough in scales.
Have given tablet and force fed some seed which he started to enjoy, washed back in salt water again, and blotted dry with towel. Think i should leave him alone now for tonight.. what do you think??


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi ruff72,

Well done. Do you think he's had a drink yet. You can just dip his beak in the water, make sure you don't dip it past the nostrils though and it should take some water. If not then just gently drop some water along the side of it's beak.

It's had quite a shock for today so I'd let him have some peace and quiet in a warm dark spot for the night.

Janet


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry everyone, didnt realise ther were more posts, before i replied last time. I will leave it alone now tonight and in the morning see if it has managed to feed itself, or brink. He has a small tumbler about 3-4 inches deep with water and pigeon mix and a small amount of bread, incase he recognises that better.
Will give him the larger dose tomorrow.
How long would it take for him to grow newfeathers, (tail) he has none.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

About six weeks....there's a full formulary in the Resource section under IVIS at the Ivis site....just type in Therapeutic agents after you register.

The first 48 hours after a cat attack is critical in terms of countering the bacteria from the cat. You could double the dose (front loading) to ensure
getting the medicine delivered in a timely manner.

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

if he weighs 259 to 300 mg then 3/4 of a 50mg tablet twice a day should be OK.



> You could double the dose (front loading) to ensure
> getting the medicine delivered in a timely manner.


Yes, I agree. THat is what I do.

Cynthia


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Just to let you know scratch as we have called him is doing well, bit slow on eating, but drinking well, and this morn8ing we put him on top of the cage and he flew a bit to my display cabinet and sat on my ornaments, quite suprised really, didnt think he would be able to without tail feathers. He is still very nervous of us.
Does he need a perch????


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Ruff,

So pleased Scratch is doing well. Pigeons tend to prefer to sit on wider perches, bricks are ideal. Don't suppose you'll want to put a brick on your display cabinet though!! 

I see you have him in a cage normally so if one fits in there all well and good. Mind you I do have some perches in my shed where I have three rescue patients, (pigeons), at the moment and they quite happily sit on those aswell as the bricks and a shelf. They'll find something that suits them albeit an ornament!!!

Keep us posted with his progress.

Janet


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Janet, thanks for replying, do you mean a brick on its edge???


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Just place a brick flat.. they sometimes like to just lie down on them

They are easily pleased 

John


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks John.
He now has a brick, which he is scared of and hides behind it, squashed up in the corner.
See what tomorrow brings.


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Quick update.... doing ok, still on Synulox, but his eating is erratic, sometimes he clears the dish, sometimes dosent touch it for hours. Drinking ok
Still very very wary of us... BUT he smells awful, real funny smell of his scragged back, the initial redness has gone down and some scabbing has started to form but i dont think the smell is right! Started to wash in salt water again. Anyone any other ideas??

Barbara


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Barbara,

Pigeon infections don't usually smell much . Keep washing with sterile saline, but can you describe the smell? Can you check to see whether there are injuries under his wings?

Cynthia


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Have had a quick look under his wing, will have a proper look later when he is due for another handling session. He gets very irate if handled too much or too long. I cant really describe the smel, i will have another sniff later as well, with a view to describing it.
Have to go out tonight for my Sons birthday, so may not be able to update today, 
Speak tomorrow 
Regards
B


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Right....found the source of the smell. One of the scabby patches has today got stuff oozing, sort of reddy browny colour. Washed in salt water again and gently pushed it so more ccame out. Boy this STINKS, sort of fruitty and sickly. He was getting very stressed so i had to leave it for today. He has been on ab,s for 7 days now, i have enough for a couple more daysm at 1/2 tablet per day. 2 x 1/4
When i got extra from the vet he said he thought the dose was a bit high for a bird. Some days i was giving 3/4 but when vcet said 1/2 was high i kept it at that. I only have 4 50ml syn left and obliging vet has gone on hols till 
18th. Any thing else i can do to treat it. Also he hasnt eat that much today


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You will have to remove the scab and wash the wound out thoroughly.

The synulox dosage for birds is 125 mg per kilo bodyweight twice a day.

Cynthia


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Bird weighs approx 275 grams, been on ab i week, can it get ill from too much ab's?? How much should it have then i thought it was 3/4 a day max, will this be ok lomng term and how should i give it. I cant reallt fit in 3 times a day, as i do it before i go to work, then eve before it gets dark. Can i give 1/2 then 1/4??


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Ruff,

I thought that when you mentioned a smell you would find an infected wound somewhere. The smell is very distinctive.
As Cynthia says it will need to be flushed out thoroughly, lucky you got it onto meds so quickly.
Do you know how deep the wound is yet? It would be a good idea to flush it regularly and if you can get some Intracite Gel, Boots pharmacy sold it to me, squeeze some of that into the wound and that helps get all the muck out when you flush.
Is he seeming a bit quieter than usual?

Janet


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yes hes quieter, but he isnt very sociable, nor is he getting any better. I am worried about stressing him too much. I will look for the gel tomorrow. How do i pick the scab of, its not very thick or well formed, do i just pick at it, will it hurt him. Shall i up the ab's to 3/4 or keep at 1/2 as i onmly have three left. Could have got more but didnt think i would need them..


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I get some saline water warmed to around body temperature and dab the scab gently with cotton wool. When the edge is softer you can lift it slightly and keep dabbing it to keep it soft and it will ease off without hurting.

There is always a small possibility that there is a larger hole than you think and you get a gungey thick plug of Yuck come out with the scab,  depends how long the wound has been there. Don't worry though, get as much as you can out, if not all and then it can start to heal.
Unfortunately I have one at the moment that was very deep and all the stuff didn't come out and it has stopped it healing properly, so the cleaner it is the better in the early stages.

Would the vets give you some more meds if you asked even though the vet you saw isn't there. Seeing as you were given them before, you could say you miscalculated what you needed and it's urgent that you complete the course.
Let me know if you don't have any luck tomorrow, I'm a bit tight on them as I have a bird on them at the mo but maybe able to send you a couple if I work the dosage out I'll need to finish this one.

If he's a bit out of sorts might be an idea to put him on a bit of heat again and make sure he's getting enough fluids. Not sure if you had to do this before, but if you don't see him drinking, dribble a bit of water along the edge of his beak with a syringe if you have one, and he'll sip it in.
You could top him up by popping some defrosted peas into his mouth or day old wholemeal bread, dipped in water and rolled into little balls. That should give him some sustainance while he's not eating much by himself.

Best of luck with him. My pigeon patients think I'm the meanest person on earth whenever I go to see them to bathe their wounds, and run and huddle in the corner together, but it is for his own good to get his wound cleaned, he'll forgive you one day. 

Janet


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Quick update...he is still with us but not healing as far as i can see. The wound is covering a large area, still smells, but slightly less. On Synulox and Baytril, irrigating every day with saline. Finishing off with intrasite gel. Wound seems to be eating deeper into his back. Seems like a cavity where i can see under the edge of scab, i cant pull it off as it is too big and im frightened there will be nothing under it, just cavity. When the vet looked at it last week he said he thought he could see his lung through the hole!!!!!! That has changed now as the hole had a top layer on it that i have now trimmed off and there is just more unhealthy tissue. After a few hours the intrasite gel seems to dissaspear and the woumd is solid (hard) I put gel on twice a day, and pick out all the old stuff next day when i wash it.Have trimmed off some dead tissue, but it is still yucky. Will go to vet again mon/tues, but am worried he will want to pts.
He is still eating and drinking
Many thanks to Cynthia for extra supplies


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Great news, he is all but healed and yesterday started to fly for the first time. Today he flew around and sat on my head, then my shoulder Today the bathroom, tomorrow the world
Tail feathers more or less grown, just a bald patch on his back, waiting to see if they will come back.
Will need help later re releasing, till then thanks everyone for your help
Barbara


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Great News!!!!! So glad Scratch has recovered so well. Give him a little more time for the feathers on the back to come in. Also nice to hear he is socializing with you on your head & shoulder. Pigeons are smarter thant you think. He knows who saved him!!!

Thanks for all you have done saving this bird.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Barbara, It's great to see Scratch has made it, (not Smelly now then!).

You've done a great job there especially after the vet didn't give you much hope.

Look forward to hearing about his release when you get to that. 

Janet


----------

